# Adding raisins



## grapecrusher (Jun 27, 2013)

I added raisins after primary fermentation. They sunk to bottom and now are floating on top? Does this mean anything significant?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2013)

No you're fine. This is normal.


----------



## grapecrusher (Jun 27, 2013)

How long do u keep them in ? It's been 6 weeks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 27, 2013)

I usually add them in the fermentation and keep them in for 10-30 days. My schedule is the only thing dictating the time length.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it means that they are less dense than the your must. I could be wrong here!


----------



## grapecrusher (Jul 10, 2013)

Is there anything you can do to wine that is flat with almost no taste? I was going to bottle it and decided not to when I tasted it. Very disappointed in outcome


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 10, 2013)

may I strongly suggest 

When good wines gone bad

and

poll: when good wines gone bad

They may not answer your question directly but they will get you tiniking in the right direction.

BC


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 10, 2013)

Grapecrusher,
What kind of wine, and was it fresh grape, juice bucket or Kit?
Usually a "flat" wine can be given a little life with the addition of acid, were you able to test the wine at all?


----------



## novalou (Jul 10, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Grapecrusher,
> What kind of wine, and was it fresh grape, juice bucket or Kit?
> Usually a "flat" wine can be given a little life with the addition of acid, were you able to test the wine at all?



I agree with an acid addition. Take a few ounces of wine and add a few crystals of tartaric acid, see if that helps.


----------



## derunner (Jul 11, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> No you're fine. This is normal.



Since they puff up and are full of fluid, should they be squeezed when you rack off of them?


----------

